# This is my grulla QH gelding...



## AQHAprincess (Jan 2, 2012)

Hello all =) I own a 16.1hh grulla QH gelding. He is registered with; AQHA, IBHA, ABRA, as we as AWS ( American Warmblood Society ). Yes, it is possible for a pure QH to be registered with AWS or a sporthorse association. I have had sooo many people tell me you can't do that, LOL. read their website, I also have his papers from AWS  And color does not matter either, AWS judges the horse on it's sporthorse potential, not color or breed, unless you have something gaited or a saddlebred. 
Anywho;; He will be 7 this year. I will post some videos. He is so smart. I think he has pretty good conformation. His hooves never split or ship. I adore his feet :lol: He has been in training for the past 6 months for hunter under saddle, western pleasure, and showmanship. He has also done some basic level dressage as well as jumping. He is super versitle. I have had people on other forums say he is terrible, ya know, typical opinions lol. And yes, I know he is long. His grandsire, MR SUPER SMOOTH, was an AQHA hall of fame QH legend halter horse who was long as well. But i think he is beautiful and has awesome conformation, compared to your typical bench kneed, cow hocked, pigeon toed HUS AQHA congress champions  
Also, throw in what you think he is worth if you feel like it. Just for the heck of it. Thanks guys!:wave:

http://i44.tinypic.com/25hk7eb.jpg

http://i39.tinypic.com/zimxq9.jpg


----------



## Tryst (Feb 8, 2012)

Would need better photos of him full profile squared up and front and rear for a conformation critique.


----------



## mudpie (Jul 15, 2011)

There's not any decent conformation photos for me to judge, but he's nice! A beautiful mover


----------

